# Hands down the best landscape/bed pre-emergent



## Ecks from Tex

Snapshot.

It provides longer protection for a broader scope of plants, and unlike Prodiamine it is rated as safe for more ornamentals and flowers. I put snapshot on everything from my antique rose bed to my azaleas. It does a great job.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I'd like to try some, but for the small bed that I have, I can't justify the cost of entry. Once I get more beds in place, then I might be able to; either that or use up the jug of Preen that I have.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

You won't regret it. Watch for sales, I bought some for under $100 on Amazon. I have over 15 beds, 3 rose beds, over 75 Azaleas, and I was floored that I applied it slightly over bag rate and used less than 1/10th of the bag :lol:


----------



## BXMurphy

Colonel K0rn said:


> I'd like to try some, but for the small bed that I have, I can't justify the cost of entry. Once I get more beds in place, then I might be able to; either that or use up the jug of Preen that I have.


If your bed is small enough to weed by hand, that a the way to go.

The stuff will last forever. Try dividing by how many years left you have in you to get cost per year. That may or may not make you feel better.


----------



## Movingshrub

Snapshot = isoxaben. Why not just spray it instead?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Movingshrub said:


> Snapshot = isoxaben. Why not just spray it instead?


A couple of reasons I don't personally.

I have a lot of ornamentals that are not specifically listed as tolerant to Isoxaben but not listed as unsafe either. So I'm always a little cautious because I have had bad luck in the past trying to figure out my program. For example, I killed several roses one year and could not figure out whether it was a pre-emergent application, a potentially improper pruning (had to prune half of the shrub as opposed to recommended 1/3rd), or some other environmental factors. It's not as easy with ornamentals and flowers to isolate one thing you did to figure out why you killed it :lol:

So in general I'm pretty risk adverse with the landscaping beds and flowers. Flowering ornamentals and shrubs seem to take it hard. My understanding is Snapshot has a lower rate of Isoxaben as opposed to say Isoxaben 75 WG. Snapshot also has Trifluralin as an active ingredient, which is commonly rated for shrubs (used in Preen for example). And in general I think granular applications in the ornamental beds is slightly safer as it may dissolve into the ground at a slower rate and eliminate potential for harm.

What do you apply Isoxaben to? I always prefer spraying as opposed to granular in every other context, just been a little gun shy about ornamental/flower beds.


----------



## ryeguy

Movingshrub said:


> Snapshot = isoxaben. Why not just spray it instead?


No, snapshot also includes Trifluralin. If you compare "weeds controlled" of both, you can see that snapshot gets more than isoxaben alone.

If you want less of a commitment price wise (but more expensive per unit), Preen Extended Control is the same as snapshot.


----------



## Movingshrub

ryeguy said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snapshot = isoxaben. Why not just spray it instead?
> 
> 
> 
> No, snapshot also includes Trifluralin. If you compare "weeds controlled" of both, you can see that snapshot gets more than isoxaben alone.
> 
> If you want less of a commitment price wise (but more expensive per unit), Preen Extended Control is the same as snapshot.
Click to expand...

You are correct. For some reason I was thinking Gallery, name brand isoxaben, instead.


----------



## Movingshrub

What's the difference between Snapshot 2.5TG and Snapshot DG? The size of the bag and Anderson's involvement with DG?


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> What's the difference between Snapshot 2.5TG and Snapshot DG? The size of the bag and Anderson's involvement with DG?


Per Do My Own:


----------



## pennstater2005

Preen coupled with thicker pine bark nuggets suppresses my weeds nearly completely all year. Bags are super light too!


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between Snapshot 2.5TG and Snapshot DG? The size of the bag and Anderson's involvement with DG?
> 
> 
> 
> Per Do My Own:
Click to expand...

Thanks. That's what I get for not turning to google.


----------



## Movingshrub

I haven't gone through and checked the labels so I'm hoping someone else has already done this.

How do the mixtures below mixtures compare to one another in terms of cost, weeds controlled, and compatible plants?
Trifluralin + Isoxaben
Prodiamine/Dithiopyr/Pendemethalin + Isoxaben
Oxadiazon + Isoxaben


----------



## Greendoc

The best landscape Pre depends on what plants are desirable vs what you really do not want emerging. In my case, what I do not want emerging are broadleaf weeds or sedges. Grassy weeds are not something I am panicked about because most plants can be treated with Fusilade or Sethoxydim over the top.

Trifluralin + Isoxaben: Snapshot or Preen Extended. I consider that a good general pre safe for most plants. However, herbaceous annuals are not tolerant. Trifluralin vaporizes upon exposure to sunlight. This really needs to be watered in immediately after being spread. I have seen a Snapshot application fail to control grassy weeds but do ok on the broadleaves because the application was not watered in until the next day.

Prodiamine: That is also safe around many plants, including herbaceous annuals. It is not as strong on broadleaves, so If I run Prodiamine, that is tank mixed with Gallery(Isoxaben)

Dithiopyr or Pendimethalin is like Prodiamine. I find that those do not last as long but are a little stronger on broadleaf weeds. I still end up doing the Dow approved tank mix of Dimension+Gallery. Make note that these two will prune the roots of shallow rooted ornamentals. Soil movement of Dithiopyr and Pendimethalin is greater than Prodiamine.

Oxadiazon(Ronstar). I love this product, however it is not safe where treated soil, granules or the spray solution is likely to contact green plant tissue and not get washed off. Let me explain. Unlike the other herbicides above, Ronstar acts differently. It works by forming a layer of chemical on the soil that then burns and destroys the emerging shoot of the weed. This burning effect translates to burning green leaves, shoots and green stems. I only use it on plants that are listed as tolerant and I prefer the wettable powder formulation because if granules get stuck in the growing points of ground covers, severe damage will occur. I will use Ronstar WP to clean up weedy landscape beds by spraying it on emerged weeds around the shrubs or hedges. A week later, the contacted foliage is mostly brown.


----------



## Movingshrub

Greendoc said:


> Oxadiazon(Ronstar). I love this product, however it is not safe where treated soil, granules or the spray solution is likely to contact green plant tissue and not get washed off. Let me explain. Unlike the other herbicides above, Ronstar acts differently. It works by forming a layer of chemical on the soil that then burns and destroys the emerging shoot of the weed. This burning effect translates to burning green leaves, shoots and green stems. I only use it on plants that are listed as tolerant and I prefer the wettable powder formulation because if granules get stuck in the growing points of ground covers, severe damage will occur. I will use Ronstar WP to clean up weedy landscape beds by spraying it on emerged weeds around the shrubs or hedges. A week later, the contacted foliage is mostly brown.


Mildly off topic - For oxadiazon - there is both the granular and the water soluble powder option.

The Ronstar label for granular says it is safe to apply to existing turf, while the WSP label seems to omit that same remark, yet both can be applied for sprigging bermuda grass. My understanding (even though it isn't on the label) is that the WSP can be applied to existing turf, with the assumption that it has to be IMMEDIATELY irrigated to prevent damage to the turf. I don't understand how both products can be safe to apply to live turf when sprigging yet only the granular is labeled for use on a full turf stand. Am I missing something? Why aren't both labeled for the same application?


----------



## Greendoc

Unless Ronstar WP is instantly and completely washed off of the grass, it will scorch turf badly. Even Ronstar G will scorch turf unless immediately watered in.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Greendoc - Then how are they able to be used for sprigging without doing damage?


----------



## Greendoc

Not enough turf canopy to retain it. Majority of the application hits soil.


----------



## ThomasPI

Following for future reference.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

pennstater2005 said:


> Preen coupled with thicker pine bark nuggets suppresses my weeds nearly completely all year.


Mega dittos on this. I strongly believe that deep mulch not only helps keep weeds down, but also makes weeding almost effortless. Couple that with a good Pre-M barrier, and mulch beds are not the burden that I used to dislike. I used Preen Extended in late Spring, but I'll get a bag of Snapshot this Fall.


----------



## chadh

How are you all spreading this? Hand spreader?


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Yep, hand crank spreader. Fast and precise.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I will be following this. I used another preen model and it did not work.


----------



## 1028mountain

My wife uses preen (buys the 16lb ones) and its worked well for our gardens. Of course a weed here and there that gets pulled by hand but overall I am happy with it.


----------

